# Multiple Profiles?



## SyCoREAPER (May 19, 2020)

What happens if you have multiple profiles for say Hulu and you add a show in the TiVo Channel to my shows? Does it get added to the first profile on Hulu or does it the profile screen before going to the show?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

SyCoREAPER said:


> What happens if you have multiple profiles for say Hulu and you add a show in the TiVo Channel to my shows? Does it get added to the first profile on Hulu or does it the profile screen before going to the show?


No profiles on the Tivo Stream app that I know of. It doesn't add to your actual Hulu watch list, it adds to the Tivo Stream watch list. When you play it, you may need to select which hulu profile is watching. I don't use hulu, but with Netflix, it'll ask me to choose which profile is watching. And then I think it remembers and you don't have to do it again.

Also, when you start to build your Tivo Stream watchlist, as far as know, you need to build from scratch. It doesn't sync and pull your watchlist from your hulu, netflix, prime accounts, etc. At least not yet.


----------



## SyCoREAPER (May 19, 2020)

siratfus said:


> No profiles on the Tivo Stream app that I know of. It doesn't add to your actual Hulu watch list, it adds to the Tivo Stream watch list. When you play it, you may need to select which hulu profile is watching. I don't use hulu, but with Netflix, it'll ask me to choose which profile is watching.


Interesting. If you click on the Netflix profile, does it it still go to the show like it's supposed to?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

SyCoREAPER said:


> Interesting. If you click on the Netflix profile, does it it still go to the show like it's supposed to?


Yes, it launches the show/movie.


----------



## SyCoREAPER (May 19, 2020)

siratfus said:


> Yes, it launches the show/movie.


Great thank you for the info. I've been looking everywhere but couldn't get an answer to how multiple profiles were treated.


----------

